# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  памагитеее!fps в контре падают!!!

## rimsky

не знаю в чем дело вроде для контры то тачка не такая и слабая а fps не держатся вообще! что делатьИ?
Проц - AMD Sempron 2500+ 
Видуха - GeForce 5500 FX
оперативки 1250...сказали что не должно падать

----------

